# Can't format my usb drive



## camadhushan

when my usb drive insert the computer show "you need to format the disk in drive J: before you can use it. Do you want to format it?" then when I select to format disk, it show "Windows can't format J Chek to see that the disk and drive are connected properly,make sure that the disk is not read-only,and then try again.For more information,search Help for read-only files and how to change them" How can format it? Please help me it


----------



## Old Rich

and welcome to the Forum

Has this drive ever worked?

Have you tried it in a different pc?


----------



## Titas

hi! same problem with me(drive h, even tried to format using cmd by typing <format h:>, though there error's are detected in file system, but unable to repair or format. Please help me too


----------



## Old Rich

Old Rich said:


> Has this drive ever worked?
> 
> Have you tried it in a different pc?


----------



## Johnny1982

Where did you purchase the USB drive? From a store? I bought one from the street and it turned out to be one of those fake Transcend 32gb Green Sticks.


----------



## Titas

camadhushan said:


> when my usb drive insert the computer show "you need to format the disk in drive J: before you can use it. Do you want to format it?" then when I select to format disk, it show "Windows can't format J Chek to see that the disk and drive are connected properly,make sure that the disk is not read-only,and then try again.For more information,search Help for read-only files and how to change them" How can format it? Please help me it


1. for trancend flash drives
*goto JetFlash Online Recovery
*download the program and run it
*Windows 7 (Administrator rights required, must turn off UAC)
*at least this worked for me after so many failures

2. for other flash drives
*goto Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd
*click on the picture to download the program and run it
*select the drive and format it
*it worked like a charm
Titas is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## TechNoah

Was 'Quick Format' checked? One of my USB devices received an error with 'Quick Format' but not without.


----------



## spunk.funk

With the Drive attached, go to Start/Search and type* CMD* right click the *CMD.exe *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator.* In the command prompt window type *chkdsk X: /R* and press enter (replace *X:* with the actual drive letter of your flash drive) now type a *Y* to unmount the drive. Once Check Disk has checked the file system you can Format the drive. 
Some Flash drives have a slider switch on the side to make the drive Read Only, if you have this switch make sure it is set to Write.


----------



## pratik_desai

I have the same problem. I tried all the methods (Disk part,Bootit, etc.) but all of the methods didnt show the flash drive. in disk manager it only shows "Disk 1" and when i right click it only gives me option of change disk letter, properties and help. whenever i plugin the drive it asks me to format it but then shows me the error message cant format G:

Please help


----------



## spunk.funk

With the Flash Drive plugged in, go to Start/Search and type *CMD a*nd right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt *type *Diskpart *and press enter. 
At the *Diskpart *prompt type* List Disk*, this will show you all of the disk drives listed by # and size on the computer, if it shows your Flash Drive, type *Select Disk* and type the drive *# *(eg)* select disk 4.* It should say that disk is Selected. 
Now type the word *Clean*, this will wipe the drive, so be sure you have the right drive. after that type *List Disk *again, this time it should say the drive is Online and list it's size. Now go into Disk Management, the Flash Drive should be listed as *Unallocated Space.* Here you can right click that and choose to Create a new *Simple Volume *and* Format *it FAT 32. If this fails, the Flash Drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## pratik_desai

I have already tried that method. the problem is when i type *List Disk*, it doesn't show me the flash drive and second thing in disk manager it shows the disk as *disk 1* but along side there is no memory allocation is there. the only options i get is change the drive letter, properties and help.


----------



## spunk.funk

Then the Flash Drive has failed. These devices are extremely volatile and known to failure.


----------

